# [Premiere] Streifen im Bild



## mcsack (4. Dezember 2002)

*Streifen im Bild*

Moin
Ich habe mir letzte Woche mal ein paar alte Videos ( Hi8) über meine Sony TRV230 auf den Computer gezogen und bearbeitet . Bis hierher kein Problem ! Wenn ich mir den Film in Premiere  im Vorschaufenster ansehe dann ist alles klar . Jetzt habe ich den Film exportiert als Mpeg mit einer Bitrate von 3000 bits/s . Nun kommt das Problem , bei Bewegungen habe ich an dem Körpern streifen ( nur um den Körper herum ). Unten im Bild habe ich das auch , einen etwa 0.5 -1 cm breiten Streifen der durch das Bild geht . Kennt einer das Problem ?? Aufgenommen habe ich in *.avi format.


----------



## goela (4. Dezember 2002)

> Nun kommt das Problem , bei Bewegungen habe ich an dem Körpern streifen ( nur um den Körper herum ).


Müsste ganz klar sein! Bildmaterial ist interlaced - Halbbilder!
Suche mal im Forum unter Interlace, da findest Du inzwischen genügend Material zu diesem Thema und wie man es verhindern bzw. beseitigen kann.


> Unten im Bild habe ich das auch , einen etwa 0.5 -1 cm breiten Streifen der durch das Bild geht . Kennt einer das Problem ?? Aufgenommen habe ich in *.avi format.


Mach mal einen Screenshot! Das eine hat wahrscheinlich mit dem anderen nichts zu tun!


----------



## mcsack (4. Dezember 2002)

*streifen*

Hier ist ein Screenshot . Auch die Streifen sind darauf noch zu erkennen .

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe sind die Streifen auf dem Fernseher weg !? Wegen den halbbildern ??
Ich werde das mal probieren  mal sehen was passiert .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du die Kamera direkt an den Fernseher anschließt sind die Streifen weg.

Die Bildstörungen unten zeugen von einem dreckigen Schreib/Lesekopf oder einem kaputten Band.


Ich könnte ja auch mal eine kleine Info zu dem ganzen Halbbildproblem schreiben...habe aber erst einmal viel zu viel um die Ohren.


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2002)

Die Streifen deuten sehr darauf, dass das Videomaterial mit Halbbildern arbeitet. Diese sind auf dem Fernseher nicht mehr zu sehen.

Möglicherweise siehst Du die "kaputten" Zeilen im untern Bildschirmrand auch nicht mehr, da das Fernsehbild ca.10% weniger anzeigt als auf dem Computer.


> Die Bildstörungen unten zeugen von einem dreckigen Schreib/Lesekopf oder einem kaputten Band.


Muss nicht sein. Ich kenne sowas von meiner analogen Schnittkarte, dass oberen und unteren Zeilen so ähnlich aussahen. Ich konnte dies verhindern, indem ich das Bild "beschnitten" also die oberen und untern Zeilen weggeschnitten habe.


----------



## mcsack (7. Dezember 2002)

Hallo
Falls es jemanden Interessiert : Ich habe den Film auf CD gebrannt und auf dem Fernsehen waren die Streifen weg .
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe .


----------



## goela (8. Dezember 2002)

War meine Vermutung doch richtig!


----------



## omon (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
erstmal Danke für mögliche Hilfe.
ich habe stundenlang uber interlace, deinterlace gelesen, aber das problem ist noch da. Die Streifen sind bei Bewegung auf dem Fernsehen  zu sehen.
Ich habe uber 20 kurze Sequenzen mit verschiedesten Einstellungen gebrannt.
Resultat: Streifen bleiben, mal mehr, mal weniger( mit flimmern reduzieren wird es zwar besser, aber verschommen und streifen schaffen es auch noch einwenig zu erscheinen)
Streifen entstehen bei mir immer am Rande eines bewegten Objekts: Mensch , Auto.
Je schneller Bewegung, desto schlimmer wird es. 
QUELLMATERIAL: Quicktime.mov....Qicktime beim abspielen sind perfekt.
 Premiere sagt, dass die Auflösung von den quicktime.mov bei 720:540 ist.
Mein Projekt hat die Einstellung( schon alle ausprobiert) : DV PAL, 720:576 . 
Unteres Halbbild zuerst. 
Aufgenohmen wurde mit: SONY DVCAM DSR-570WSPL
--------
ich weiss echt net mehr weiter, wobei ich mich wundere, dass bei manchen dass einfach verschwindet im Fernsehen und bei mit nicht.


----------



## kasper (12. Januar 2005)

Das Originalvideo ist  720x540 gross, und du lässt es wahrscheinlich auf 720x576 skalieren.
Beim Skalieren gehen die Fields kaputt. Du musst unten und oben Balken hinzufügen statt zu skalieren.


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2005)

Und die Auflösung hört sich nicht nach PAL an.

--> Die gleiche FPS benutzen, sonst kommt es zu verschwommenen Bildern, wegen der
FPS-Wandlung. ( FPS=FramesPerSecond )

EDIT : Es gibt Videokarten, die per Software/Mausklick den unteren und oberen
Bildbereich beschneiden, um sichtbare Bildfehler durch Steuersignale oder schmutzige Köpfe zu vermeiden. zB die MiroCD20.
Dabei entsteht diese krumme Videoauflösung. 
mfg chmee


----------



## omon (12. Januar 2005)

Danke für die neue Hoffnungsrichtung!
Digitalisiert wurde im Schneideraum mit prof. Gäreten. Da wird wohl kein Fehler liegen. 
Aber das mit skalieren hab ich auch gelesen, dass premiere lieber Material mit höheren Auflösung importiert als der Projekt, damit erspart sie sich das skalieren. Ja das klingt 
vernünftig. 
Ist es jetzt möglich diese schwarzen Balken hinzuzufügen? damit alles passt.
Wie geht es, wenigsten die Richtung? Soll irgendwas mit Auflösung geändert werden?
Also import quicktime 720:540 ....wie geht es weiter?


----------



## omon (12. Januar 2005)

Habe gefunden wie man Balken erstellt. THX


----------



## omon (12. Januar 2005)

So die Nacht ist vorbei und langsam falle ich vom Stuhl
Ich habe PSD 720:576 erstellt mit schwarzen Balken ( Für Balken habe ich die Größe
aufs Auge ausgewählt...ist es ok? oder gibts Vorlagen mit shwarzen Balken für 720:576?)

Nun ja, danach importiere ich die PSD : es kommt eine
Abfrage: - Filmmaterial  oder - Sequenz ? `ich wähle filmmaterial
weiter unten: zusammengefügte Ebene oder - Ebene auswählen? ich wähle zusammengefügt.

Ich kann jetzt diese PDS im Schnittfenster Video 2 ziehen, b.z.w Video 3, da 2 teilweise belegt ist. Im Monitor sind die Balken da, auch wenn sie in der horizontalen nicht alles ausfüllen, aber da kann ich ja eine grössere PSD machen...760..770: 576? oder wird es sowieso beim export auf 720 heruntergesetzt? 

Was ich nicht weiss :wie stelle ich es an, dass die PDS über dem gesamten Film ( 18 minuten) aktiv ist und dass alles läuft, sprich dass die Balken funktionieren?

Das ganze mache ich nur damit mein Ausgangsmaterial 720:540 nicht auf 720:576 scaliert wird, den da gibts horisontale Streifen bei Bewegung. ( Deinterlance und die ganze Halbbildgeschichte habe ich 2 Tage lang ausprobiert). Es scheint wirklich das Seitenverhältnis zu sein.

Sorry für die Überflutung mit Post von mir, aber es ist Notfall..die Termine drücken.
meine email falls jemand vielleicht Vorlage für schwarze Balken PSD hat ( ich habe die mit Photoshop gemacht, Transparenz on. 720:576 ). Richtig?

rostow@t-online.de
Vielen Dank für den Rat


----------

